
About this Blog - PeepCode Blog - icey
http://blog.peepcode.com/tutorials/2010/about-this-blog
======
tptacek
Every page is rendered with Haml, layed out on a 12 column grid, has display
type rendered with Textorize, and uses custom Sass rules. He's tying it
together with Sinatra, but serving them as static pages.

The result: he's managing a different professional design for each of his
posts.

Here's what it looks like:

<http://blog.peepcode.com/archives>

This is pretty impressive.

